# Windows tada.wav



## snattack (Sep 21, 2015)

Was discussing this today: who created the startup sound tada.wav? Anyone got any history on the subject? Or anything about the other startup sounds?


----------



## sleepy hollow (Sep 21, 2015)

An overview:
http://www.winhistory.de/more/winstart/winstart.htm.en

A little detail about Win '95:
http://www.winhistory.de/more/winstart/win95start.htm.en

Win Vista/7 recording session (lol!):
https://channel9.msdn.com/blogs/scobleizer/robert-fripp-behind-the-scenes-at-windows-vista-recording-session


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Sep 21, 2015)

It was cool being reminded of those old jingles. Listen to the NT one - kickass. The modern world is too cool, to sleek and too ironic to have something that's as kickass as that.


----------



## Reegs (Sep 21, 2015)

The Windows 95 one is so tranquil. I think we should go back towards that direction.


----------

